# Aftermarket Wheels



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

Has anyone found a legitimate source for aftermarket wheels/tires for the Phaeton? I eventually may get the Helios wheel from VW, but I want to look at all options. Michael, have you found out why the Helios is not recommended for the W12???? If anyone has seen any good sources and used them, what problems would need to be considered before going to an aftermarket wheel/tire?? I do have the Tire pressure monitoring.
Also, I want to lower the vehicle a little too. Nothing dramatic, just down to the level most other cars are at.
Thanks 
David


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket Wheels (PanEuropean)*

For archival and search purposes, links to some related topics:
Gross Axle Weight Rating (GAWR) Question
Phaeton Wheel Photos
'The Tire Rack' Phaeton offerings
Snow tires and wheels?
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket Wheels (PanEuropean)*

The 'epic' discussion of how to lower a Phaeton - a mystery we are still in the process of unraveling - can be found here: Let's talk about ride height


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket Wheels (PanEuropean)*

That is so disappointing to hear but thank you for checking that for me. I checked out TireRack but so far not impressed with their selection. I want sporty but not radical if you know what I mean.
As I said , the existing wheels are fine for now. I'll wait till your back, give you a call about lowering the car (whenever that is a settled issue).
Thanks so much,
David


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket Wheels (dcowan699)*

Hi David:
Uh... I won't be back until February, at the earliest. I'm in Zürich until Wednesday morning, then off to Africa until late January.
In a way, I'm glad we did get a definitive answer about the Helios wheels. I was really, really tempted to buy a set of 4, just because they are so inexpensive (in the DriverGear catalog). I'm now very glad I did not jump on that deal.
I believe that VW will soon be looking into providing snow tires in North America as complete sets (rims, tires, TPMS components), but this won't be in time for the 2004-2005 winter season. You can read between the lines there...








I'll post the information I have been gathering about lowering the car on the existing thread (Let's talk about ride height) once I have collected and sorted through everything. I've got a pretty big backlog of info from my Dresden trip.
Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket Wheels (PanEuropean)*

Gosh, I envy you!!! I wish I could do whatever it is you do to be able to travel and most of all get to be right there where the Phaeton is built. Maybe we can have a GTG with several Phaeton owners in the spring and get some things worked out as a group. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fixing teeth all day gets boring!!! Yeh , I know, it could be worse.








Thanks from ALL OF US on the forum for your insight into our "nit-picky" little problems.Thanks also to VWGuild (Peter) for his help too!!
David C.


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket Wheels (dcowan699)*

Has anyone found any nice chrome wheels for the V8? I would be interested in seeing them or finding a reliable source.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket Wheels (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_...I wish I could do whatever it is you do to be able to travel ...

Hi David:
Well, not all the travel is to nice places, like Dresden. I get to spend Christmas this year in Darfor, Sudan - given a choice, I might prefer to be doing restorations and prophys in North America...








Michael


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Consider fitting Audi A8 wheels? (Paldi)*

Good point. Every wheel dealer I've contacted (in person and on the internet) struggles with helping me with Phaeton aftermarket wheels . Would anything that fits an Audi A8 fit the Phaeton? Would it be better to just tell them I have an Audi A8? I have found some really good choices, but I worry about getting something in and it not fit for some reason.
David


----------



## yellowhummer10 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: Consider fitting Audi A8 wheels? (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_Good point. Every wheel dealer I've contacted (in person and on the internet) struggles with helping me with Phaeton aftermarket wheels . Would anything that fits an Audi A8 fit the Phaeton? Would it be better to just tell them I have an Audi A8? I have found some really good choices, but I worry about getting something in and it not fit for some reason.
David

The only criteria you need are the bolt pattern and offset. I do not know what they are for the Phaeton, but surely others on here do.
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Consider fitting Audi A8 wheels? (yellowhummer10)*

Michael mentioned that the weight of the Phaeton versus Audi would also potentially be a limiting factor. Thanks for your reply. I have talked to WestCoastWheels about it and they claim that they can create anything I want. However, they are expensive!! I guess I'll just keep shopping or do nothing at all until I get a good feeling of who I'm dealing with.
David


----------



## NiveK (Mar 23, 2004)

i think the only real weight issue is the tire rating, if you do the math you will see that to be on the safe side you need a min. load rating of 97, i found a few tires in 20" form that offer that: Falken Azenis st115 are rated 99, the hankook ventus sport k104 rated 97 Pirelli Pzero Rosso Asimm is rated 97


----------



## yellowhummer10 (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: (NiveK)*

The weight of the Phaeton should not pose a challenge for any reputable wheel. Wheels are meant to take alot of load, so I wouldn't worry about the wheel, but more the tire, as said previosly.


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Does anyone have aftermarket wheels?*

Hello, I am new here and as well to the Phaeton. I have been looking at a few luxury sedans lately and I am pretty sure that I am going to go with a Black on tan W12. I saw a really nice dealer car yesterday that was black and had really nice black wheels...it really looked aggressive and stealthy. I was wondering if anyone had aftermarket wheels on the Phaeton. The one that I saw yesterday was the only one I have seen with different wheels. Hows the ride quality? Thanks!
-Tim


----------



## quiettrader (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (mkell)*

I have the helios 19"


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (mkell)*

Hi Tim:
Welcome to the forum. I own a black on tan (Sun Beige, to use the VW term) W12 and I am very happy with this car, it is a delight.
There are a whole bunch of photos of different wheels available from VW at this thread: Phaeton Wheel Photos. Be aware, though, that not all of the wheels shown there are suitable for fitment onto a W12. The Helios wheel, though very nice looking, is not strong enough to take the horsepower and torque generated by the W12 engine. Some of the wheels shown are 17 inch wheels, they probably would look a bit small on your LWB car.
The 'Performance' wheel is quite popular on W12's, and looks very good. If you do elect to swap out your stock 'Challenge' wheels for aftermarket or other VW wheels, and you want to sell the Challenge wheels, just post a note here on the forum. I think there are quite a few Northern region owners - myself included - who are looking for an extra set of wheels to mount snow tires on.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (mkell)*

Not exactly aftermarket, the Bentley Continental GT wheels could certainly handle the torque of the W12 (since the Bentley has a twin-turbo W12) , have the correct bolt patern and offset, and they sure look great without being too bling. You'll need to find VW center caps and you're in! (Be sure to check fitment before buying.)



_Modified by Paldi at 9:18 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (mkell)*

I wanted chrome wheels, and purchased "ICE" wheels, 20". The offset and bolt pattern are perfect.
Harvey


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

Do you have a photo or a link to one?


----------



## hmorse (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

http://www.custom-wheels-car-r...s.cfm
Then see IM888 at the bottom of the page. Hopefully this will work to get you there.
Harvey


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (hmorse)*

Those wheels seem like they might lok good. Do you have any pictures of the wheels on your car by chance?


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: (mkell)*

HRE came out with a new 940R series which are custom 3-piece fitments and finishes in 20 and 22" sizes. Extreme aftermarket brake clearance with an ultra deep-lip wide 5-spoke design. Best suited for exotic luxury sedans, coupes, and sport SUVs. "
http://www.hrewheels.com
or pics on http://www.wheelexperts.com/wheels/hre/line.html


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (GTI2lo)*

Looks like SSR doesn't have a fitment, yet. But I did find these:
Fred,
For 19" we can offer the BBS RS-GT, this is a 19x8.5 gunmetal finish $852ea
and 19x9 OZ Classe $511ea
That's unfortunately all that we offer for this fitment.
Michael
PURE Motorsport



_Modified by Paldi at 9:16 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Fred, that top one you showed looks like the wheels on that Phaeton in the gallery section of this forum. Not bad.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

You are right! This one here...








I like the Bentley wheels that were photoshopped on the Audi a couple of posts up, but would prefer aluminum brushed finish rater than chrome.^^



_Modified by Paldi at 5:27 PM 2-7-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

I wonder if the center piece can be replaced with any type of VW emblem? I doubt it.
Dave


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

BBS might be able to supply those VW centers for you.


_Modified by Paldi at 5:25 PM 2-7-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

While I have you online, I have a question. What does AG mean in Volkswagen AG or Daimler benz AG, ????? I keep seeing that but I can't figure that out. Does it stand for Automotive Giant???


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I've looked up BB website but it seems to be in German. Who is a distributor for those wheels in USA and would you happen to know the website locally or a phone #. I kinda like those wheels. 
Dave


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

I'll find it and post back. In the mean time, I'm wondering what these wheels are?








The photo is the elusive Phaeton twin-turbo W12.


_Modified by Paldi at 5:29 PM 2-7-2005_


----------



## move.over (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dcowan699* »_While I have you online, I have a question. What does AG mean in Volkswagen AG or Daimler benz AG, ????? I keep seeing that but I can't figure that out. Does it stand for Automotive Giant???









action geschellschaft, Kind of incorporation in German Language countries. Just like Corp. or LLC in the US.
BBS Wheels: http://www.bbs-usa.com/
Good luck


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (move.over)*

Thanks for that better understanding. I kinda thought it was something like that. I'll go on brainboost.com and type in that word and it should explain it better. Brainboost.com is a good site to find out things pretty quick.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

Apropos of abbreviations, you will sometimes see the letters 'SARL' following a company name in France, or 'GMBH' following a company name in Germany. Both have the same meaning - an 'anonymous society' (e.g. a corporation, rather than a partnership or sole proprietorship) with limited liability. I think 'AG' implies that the company is publicly traded, but I am not certain of that.
Michael


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (mkell)*

I have seen that on that Dean Team has!!! It is the best looking one that I have yet to see.


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (Chio-4)*

I know!! Doesn''t it look agressive! I think it changes the whole look of the car. Did you happen to see them while the car was still? I was only able to see it on hwy 40 while in motion. I am going to take a look at it and drive it within the next few days. I will get some pics.
-Tim


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (mkell)*

I spent almost 2 hours today searching through a Dupont Registry magazine searching for aftermarket wheel companies. I asked every single one of them about wheels for the Phaeton. As soon as I gather info on this I will assimilate it together and reveal what I find. Unfortunately, some of the prices are steep (some are near 5K!!!!). 
I checked with Tire Rack and I don't like their choices at this time. I have dealt with them before on Mercedes cars and had great luck with them on 2 occasions so if you like what you see, I strongly suggest using TireRack. Meanwhile, I should start getting emails and brochures next week.








David


_Modified by dcowan699 at 9:58 PM 1-14-2005_


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

I did!!! They are just killer. The car also sits at Magna Place building sometimes.


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (Chio-4)*

I spoke with HRE Wheels today and the 547R series can also be made to fit the Phaeton. They said that VW frowns on them greatly for making a VW emblem for the centercap but that I could get someone to etch the VW emblem onto the wheel locally after the fact. I like the looks of the 547R wheel (looks like a MB CL500 or 55 wheels IMO). I requested prices for the 20" wheels, staggered at 8 " in front and 9 or 9.5" in rear. Fairly soft tire for great ride but not too soft. 
I still would like to have the Helios wheel (will wait on Michael for another opinion from the factory) instead but I am trying to give everyone on the forum options . Check out the 547R on HREwheels website (the link is in an earlier post above) and see what you think. 
I also got some info on SporTec wheel but I don't like it all. I will give out that website shortly.

PS. I don't like a large lip on the rim so I usually request no deeper than 1 1/2" , I prefer no bigger than 1". 


_Modified by dcowan699 at 7:02 PM 1-17-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

OUCH!!!!! Just as I made that last post, I got an email back on the HRE wheel. The price is $1750 EACH (give me time to swallow) .... for polished 20" , 8.5" wheel. Wheels aren't that important to me but I thought I would pass along what I know. A Texas dealer representing HRE may can make a better deal that would include tires. Call Peter at 866-409-9700










_Modified by dcowan699 at 7:14 PM 1-17-2005_


----------



## GTI2lo (Dec 19, 1999)

*Re: (dcowan699)*

The price you get from HRE is going to be really high. There are many dealers out there that offer much more competitive prices. One of the biggest HRE dealers in north america is wheel experts. http://www.wheelexperts.com
HRE is definetly the way to go for best fitment and quality.
I'm a fan of the 940 series after seeing them at SEMA, they are also new for this year.


_Modified by GTI2lo at 7:49 PM 1-17-2005_


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (Chio-4)*

Could you possibly describe the wheels for me? I was going to test drive it today, but Bill Dean was out of town and the salesman couldn't get into the house to get the car







Do you see it often? I am just dying to see the car!


----------



## ThwartedEfforts (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (mkell)*

You guys won't give a hoot what I think of course, but I've yet to see a single car anywhere in the world that looks better with aftermarket rims


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (ThwartedEfforts)*

Well , I am beginning to agree with you , especially after finding out the cost of those bad boys. The VW wheels don't look bad and if I get nowhere with this issue I certainly can live with them. The only VW wheels that I feel should have been the first choice are the Helios. 
As far as other cars in the past (all makes, models, etc.) the current model MB S500 when it came out in 2000 was the ugliest wheel for a car I've ever seen. Ooops, I should also mention the early CLKs with those bundtcake rims also were ugly. I had those wheels (S Class )replaced with AMGs within 2 months.


_Modified by dcowan699 at 8:13 AM 1-18-2005_


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

Mkell
The car is there now I just way it this morning! I dropped off my Touareg for service.
the wheels are anterra's I think.


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (Chio-4)*

Lol...after not being able to get it out of Bill's garage while he was on vacation,







I am actually going there tonight at 6 to test drive it and see what it is going to take to bring it home. I will get pics of the wheels for everyone else. Stay tunned!


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

Also Talk with Colin and tell him Tony Sent you!!! He is the Used car car manager, he was not there this morning. 
Please IM me if you have any questions


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

How was it??


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (Chio-4)*

The Phaeton was unbelievable! I really enjoyed it and I am going to really have to think about buying it. My salesman told me around 60-65 with my trade (which isn't worth much). He didn't get an exact price from Bill, but we will see what happens. As for the pictures, I only got one and it turned out really bad (so I didn't bother to take any more). It was at night and it just didn't show what the car really is. I know what kind of wheels they are so I will photoshop them onto a good pic of the Phaeton.


----------



## Chio-4 (Jan 20, 2004)

talk with colin or eddie, trust me!! Unless you know someone there. They will take care of you


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: (Chio-4)*

Here a two photoshops that I did. They didn't turn out as well as I thought, but you get the idea.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thanks very much to Ed Haase for supplying this excellent picture of a V8 Phaeton from Scottsdale, AZ; and thanks also to Fred (Paldi) who originally posted it. I have moved it to this thread, to try and prevent the aftermarket wheel discussion from fragmenting up too much.
Michael
*Phaeton V8*


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

*Archival Note: *Related topics, both with pictures - 
Larger wheels and tires!
Does anyone have aftermarket wheels?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Chio-4)*

*Archival Note: *Related topics, both with pictures - 
Aftermarket Wheels
Larger wheels and tires!


----------



## CSh2oboy (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (Paldi)*

What the heck is the Twin Turbo W12 and how do I get one?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Paldi)*

My first guess is Cairo Grey (9946) . My second guess would be Bolero Beige (K6). *BUT:* It's a mug's game to try and guess vehicle paint colours when the pictures have been taken with a digital camera. Unless professional standards are followed for colour calibration and correction at every stage of the game, the colours can shift quite dramatically as the photo is compressed and saved.
The colour code can be found in the owner manual, and on the build sticker that is placed in the spare tire storage well of every Phaeton. 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Forum regular Peter Savale (VW Guild) sent me these two pictures of a Phaeton with aftermarket wheels. I think this might be the same vehicle as the V8 that is shown in the indoor showroom in the 'Scottsdale, AZ' photo above.
I think that those wheels are probably 17" wheels that have been fitted with low profile tires. This particular combination (a one inch smaller than normal wheel diameter, and lower than normal profile tires) doesn't appear to work too well - the wheels and tires get lost within the wheel wells - look at the size of the gap around the tire. 
_*Correction 'after the fact':* I was incorrect when I speculated that these were 17" wheels. They are 20" wheels, the photo was taken with the car either in 'high ground clearance' or 'transport' mode. Michael_
*Aftermarket Wheels*


















_Modified by PanEuropean at 12:50 AM 2-8-2005_


----------



## vwguild (Feb 15, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Actually, these were advertised as 20"s...$5,000 add.
I believe the ride level is in the "UP" position, thus creating that gap...


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

I have 20" Antera 343 wheels on my W12. Here's the link to my pictures:
My New Phaeton W12 with 20 inch Antera Wheels!
_URL format edit - Michael_


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:09 AM 2-6-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (vwguild)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguild* »_I believe the ride level is in the "UP" position, thus creating that gap...

Ah - thanks for that correction, Peter. We're going to have to suggest to that dealer that he get "Dr. David" out there with his diagnostic scan tool to do a little cosmetic work on that Phaeton (see this link: Let's talk about ride height - very bottom of page 4). I understand David's booked up solid for the next few months at his usual $1,599 per car flat rate, but if that Scottsdale dealership is willing to toss in a weekend at The Phoenician for David and his family, well, he might be able to work it in sooner...








Michael


----------



## SilverEdge (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: (Paldi)*

Hi Guys-
Michael is correct - the color is Cairo Grey. I sat in this very vehicle a few times when shopping for my car. The wheels are made by Niche. They are 20" diameter - not at all out of place in those wheel wells. One thing that bothered me about these wheels was the surprizing number of weights added to the rim to get them balanced - more than I'd ever seen on any aftermarket rim ever. 

Good-looking combo, though. 
-joel


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (SilverEdge)*

Hi Joel:
Thanks a lot for confirming that colour. If you would like to send me (by email) a set of nice pictures of the car, then we can create a post for you to showcase the car. This is actually a kind of selfish request on my part, because I don't have any decent pictures of a Cairo Grey car for our gallery - only the photos of the car that was in the storage tower in Dresden. Please take the photos at fairly high resolution, 800 by 600 pixels or larger, and email them to me. You can see my email address if you click on my user name, on the left hand side of this post.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here's a few more photos of aftermarket wheels. I express no opinion on the suitability of these wheels, or the taste (or lack thereof) of the person who put them on the car.
However <big grin here>, I note that this car is currently listed on eBay, and the bids are not exactly pouring in. It's a new, never titled 2005 V8 with 112 miles on it. Here's the URL:  Phaeton in Clearwater, FL
Here are the wheel photos:





_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:09 PM 3-7-2005_


----------



## ehaase (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (SilverEdge)*

Having worked for Michelin for 16 years I can tell you nobody can consistently build as uniform a tire as Michelin can.
One of the dangers of going to aftermarket wheels and tires is that the OEM (manufacturers) set uniformity specs for their tire and wheel suppliers. Aftermarket wheels and tires are not subjected to an OEM's specs so many times when the original wheels and or tires are replaced, vibrations result and most of these late-model high-end cars are extremely sensitive. Also, an OEM's tire and wheel balancing equipment is much more sophisticated than that found in a car or tire dealership. 
If anyone is in the market for a high-end car with aftermarket wheels, I would strongly suggest a high-speed test drive prior to signing on the dotted line.
Ed


----------



## dzier (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: (ehaase)*

You might cross over to Audi wheels since VW owns them and would have some knowledge. Some of the Audi Wheels are a little more stylish and more polished than VW wheels. However, I guess I seem to prefer the challenge wheels to anything I have seen on the car. The car style is fairly conservative, and some of the wheels are not a good fit. I am not fond of the Performance wheel, especially since the Audi A8 version is much more elegant and the polish is much nicer.


----------



## CSh2oboy (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Aftermarket Wheels (dcowan699)*

Here is the link to a german co. that I am considering for rims for my Phaeton. they have a few pics of Phaetons with their rims on them. http://www.bb-automobiltechnik...w.php
Here is a link to a specific company that has about 20+ rims that will work on the Phaeton, this is where I will probably end up getting them from. http://www.gmpperformance.com/...D=119
All of the HRE wheels have the right bolt pattern. The thing I have not been able to pin down is the width of the rim. HRE offers the rim I want at 20" and the width from 9.5" to 12.5"...I am not sure which width will take the rim to the edge of the wheel well without spilling over. If any one is positive the width please let me know. I have a VW mech that will lower the ride height for me so I want a 20" low profile tire that will push right to the edge to make the car look aggressive and Euro sporty.










_Modified by CSh2oboy at 11:27 AM 3-9-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: Aftermarket Wheels (CSh2oboy)*

If you are in the market for a Phaeton and you know for a fact you will get aftermarket wheels, get a V8. The W12 selection almost doesn't exist. I checked with OZ , and the only thing available is the Michelangelo wheel and that is not even available until summer.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket Wheels (CSh2oboy)*

Chris - I can't tell from your profile if your Phaeton is a W12 or a V8, but just in case you have a W12, keep in mind that the selection of aftermarket wheels for the W12 is very limited, due to strength issues. This topic came up in another thread, Helios Wheels - Sadly, not for the W12 and V10 TDI. I note that B&B has published some restrictions about use on V10 TDIs - if it is not approved for use on a V10, it won't be approved for use on a W12 either.
There are two classes of Phaetons for wheel engineering purposes, the 'light' ones, with the 6 and 8 cylinder engines, and the 'heavy' ones, with the 10 and 12 cylinder engines. MTOW of the vehicle can vary as much as 1,000 pounds, and torque can be as much as 2.5 times greater in the heavy Phaetons. In fact, the maximum torque of the W12 Phaeton is artificially limited (flat rated) in the mid-range, for engineering purposes.
Michael


----------



## mkell (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: Aftermarket Wheels (PanEuropean)*

Take a look at http://www.anterawheels.com 
Mine are 20" Antera 343 and they look fantastic!


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Aftermarket Wheels (mkell)*

The greatest thing about your painted wheels is that brake dust must be invisable.....


----------



## Blownaway (Jun 24, 1999)

*Re: (Paldi)*

The wheels on the A8 are 20" OZ Operas with PZero Neros..We sell allot of them with the matching TPS sensors


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Aftermarket Wheels (Jack Orr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jack Orr* »_The greatest thing about your painted wheels is that brake dust must be invisible.....

Why can't VW invent brake pads that generate silver-coloured dust that matches the paint on the wheels? That would make life so simple.
Michael


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

A great idea Michael!!! These German cars brake very well because of the soft pads. Unfortunately, that also means very dirty wheels after minimual braking.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (riccone)*

Great! Between you, me, and Jack, we have just come up with the perfect solution to revive Phaeton sales in North America. Colour-matched brake dust. No other manufacturer pays such attention to detail...
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Many thanks to Adrian for sending in these photos of his Phaeton with custom wheels. I don't know the details about these wheels - Adrian, maybe you can add a post here with a better description.
Michael
*Adrian's Wheels*


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael,(again) for posting the pictures of my baby with the"new shoes".
They are LOWENHART LDR(3 piece black centers with chrome lip) 20x8.5 front and 20x10 rears with Yokohama tires 255/35 and 285/30.


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *riccone* »_A great idea Michael!!! These German cars brake very well because of the soft pads. Unfortunately, that also means very dirty wheels after minimual braking.


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Great! Between you, me, and Jack, we have just come up with the perfect solution to revive Phaeton sales in North America. Colour-matched brake dust. No other manufacturer pays such attention to detail...
Michael

Or perhaps you could investigate some of the aftermarket offerings from a manufacturer like PBR. They make a low-dust pad that brakes better than what you will get from OEM and that are used by owners of many of the other VW and Audi models.
It isn't unreasonable to assume with some of the parts sharing by VW/Audi in the areas of rotors, calipers, pads, control arms, tie-rod ends, etc that you might have the same pad as that of an Audi A8.
Joe


_Modified by Donuts at 7:32 AM 3-22-2005_


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi all:
My new toy came with 17 inch Expressions which looked too much like plastic wheel trims for my liking. These 19 inchers have changed the look of the car completely



















_Modified by Michael: 1) replaced photos with the larger photos that Fred found, 2) corrected photo levels, 3) inserted link to classified post for old (OEM) wheels._


_Modified by PanEuropean at 2:52 PM 4-7-2005_


----------



## dcowan699 (Nov 22, 2004)

*Re: (8secondquarters)*

Wow! Those do look great. Where did you get them and do you have a V8 or W12? Did you change size of the tire as well? Larger diameter or width?
David C.


----------



## PhaetonChix (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice. Those are the first aftermarket wheels I've liked on a Phaeton. Details please!


----------



## riccone (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: (8secondquarters)*

Car not lowered? Looks like dropping it an inch on both ends would do the trick.


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

*Re: Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (mkell)*

19 inch with 255 45 19 tyres gives a 27 inch tall combo
fills the arches nicely


----------



## Jack Orr (Mar 15, 2000)

*Re: Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (8secondquarters)*

255/45/19 wheels cause 3.6% speedo error. When you read 10,000 miles, you will have gone 10,370 miles, if my math is correct.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (Jack Orr)*

Your math is (as always) exactly correct, Jack. But, there is a VW approved solution to this problem. It is very easy for the VW dealer - or anyone who owns a diagnostic scan tool such as a VAG-COM - to make an adjustment to the value entered for "wheel circumference", and this will eliminate any error in the odometer and in the 'true and accurate speed value' that is used by the Phaeton for distance calculations of the trip computer, navigation system, by the airbag controller and the ABS brakes, etc.
The speedometer needle itself will continue to over-report speed by the same percentage that it over-reported before - we have not yet figured out how to correct that problem.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (8secondquarters)*

I think that is a 'normal' (SWB) Phaeton, not a LWB one. I really like the look of the SWB one, and hope we will soon be able to get it in the NAR. I agree with PhaetonChix - that is the first set of aftermarket wheels that I really like the look of.
The paint looks really good too - I am trying to figure out if that is normal black, midnight eggplant, or one of the specialty black colours such as Tarantella Black. It has a very nice, soft look to it - I suppose that could be the lighting, but I suspect it might be that it is a Pearleffect paint.
Steve - welcome to the forum, it is great to have you here. Thanks a lot for sharing the pictures with all of us. Fred: Thanks a lot for finding the larger pictures. I put them into Steve's original post, above.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (PanEuropean)*

There are more photos of Steve's Phaeton (above) at this link: Aftermarket Wheels. The photo was cross-posted to three different threads.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (8secondquarters)*

Great looking wheels...they look to me like the 19" option wheels that come with the Audi RS6.Am i correct?


----------



## jmdpjd1 (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: Does anyone have aftermarket wheels? (Jack Orr)*

This is good for those who lease.


----------



## 8secondquarters (Apr 7, 2005)

wow what a response, thought long and hard about the choice of wheel looks like i got it right.
Abibaiz your bang on the money these are indeed the 19 inch option Audi Rs6 rims
although these are replicas (not that you can tell)
sizes 8.5 X19 40mm et
tyres are pirreli 255 45 19 p-zero rosso's
they go straight on without any apapters or spacers the vw centre caps are from a golf available at any vw dealer
paint is Nocturne aubergine pearlescent
Steve


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: (8secondquarters)*

I know my wheels /cars really good(ha,ha). Funny, your 19" look actually bigger than my 20"....i guess it's because the spokes extend all the way out....like i said before great looking wheels/car whole package.


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Do you think the Bentley wheels would fit your W12?*

Bentley Continental Wheels - ebay








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...&rd=1
These are OEM Factory Bentley GT 2-piece wheels with OEM tires. The wheels are forged, the center section being bolted to the rim. The tires are Pirelli PZero Rosso 275/40/YR19 mounted on 19x9 plus 41 offset wheels finished in silver, not chrome.
Wonder if they'll fit on a W12 Phaeton?


_Modified by Paldi at 9:05 PM 5-18-2005_


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: (8secondquarters)*

Das bling bling on most of these. The black Lowenharts look good, but these look super. Best two I have seen guys!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Do you think the Bentley wheels would fit your W12? (Paldi)*

How difficult is it to pop that 8-ball out of the middle of the Bentley rims? (not that I would ever consider putting them on my Phaeton).
Y'know, what I like most about the Phaeton - and really appreciate, after seeing those Bentley rims - is how HONEST a car a Phaeton is. It doesn't have rims with fake screws around the perimeter - it has nice, functional, elegant rims. Form follows function, just like the rest of the car.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:16 PM 5-18-2005_


----------



## brezle (Feb 22, 2007)

*Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs*

Gentlemen (and women):
I've come to the point that I need to slap some new tires and wheels on my 2004 V8. I would appreciate anyone posting some pictures of hot wheel and tire combos on phaetons so I can do some window shopping.
Also, if you know the tire and wheel name/models, where I can get them, and whether a VW center cap can go on them, I would appreciate you including that in your post.
I know there is an ancient post of all the wheels available from VW on here (Omanyt and Performance are pretty sharp), but I'm thinking about branching out to other wheel mfg's so long as I can still slap the VW center cap on it (call me old fashioned, I think wheels should bear the make of the car they are attached to, whenever possible)
One other question - maybe PanEuro can help me with this one, but in looking at pictures of Phaetons and A8's with 19in wheels and higher, to me the larger wheels always seem to look better on the A8. Not sure exactly why but I think it is because on the A8 there appears to be much less space between the outer edge of the tire and the wheel well on the car's body. I like the look where the wheel well "hugs" right along the outer edge of the tire as close as possible - seems you get this on the A8, but not so much on the Phaeton. compare the photos of the wheels on the A8's and Phaetons on bottom of these pages: http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=991
http://oempl.us/index.php?main...d=770
I know the cars have essentially the same chassis and platform - am I making this up in my head? 
Last things - do you think the suspension lowering kit (http://oempl.us/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=75_25_35&products_id=456) or getting 20in wheels would solve the problem?
Thanks in advance, and thanks for playing 20 questions with me.
-mb


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (brezle)*

Dude, 20 inch wheels won't close the tire to fender gap. Hint: Think taller tires! Lower the suspension or both. The expensive route is to recontour the fenders.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (Paldi)*









BTW paldi did you ever get this set? I seen a post a while back you asking someone to buy this set.


----------



## derrickonline (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (Reflect)*

ADR Propulsion 20-Inch hyper silver with polished lip (not chrome). I didn't bother putting the VW center cap on. Kept the ADR center cap. I agree with Fred. Even 20's leave plenty of wheel well space. I would say 22 inch rims would be ideal, but NO LESS than 20s. Anything less than 20s look like donut tires. Just be careful, the larger the rim, the thinner the tire which means more prone to blow outs if you live in an area with lots of pot holes. 
Yes the Omnayt and Performance factory wheels look nice but for teh price you might as well get something bigger and less seen.
If you need more specs, offset etc let me know and I'll dig up the thread.

















_Modified by derrickonline at 5:39 AM 1-22-2009_

_Modified by derrickonline at 5:40 AM 1-22-2009_


_Modified by derrickonline at 5:41 AM 1-22-2009_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (Reflect)*

Nope, never did. They look fly. Stallone should def get them on his Phaeton.


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (Paldi)*

Here are a couple of shots with some ASA wheels


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (Kcmover)*

How about some chromed OEM Challenge wheels


----------



## Kcmover (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (Kcmover)*


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (Kcmover)*

I'll play too. Wheels are dirty because of snow and brake dust, too cold to detail them right now. Sorry about quality, this pictures were taken from my iPhone.
















In this picture from a diff day the wheels were much cleaner.
















Here you can see the VW center cap and how it fits perfect




















_Modified by Reflect at 3:08 PM 1-22-2009_


----------



## togetheradecade (Jan 15, 2009)

http://www.finishlinewheels.co...U.jpg
This is what my rims are. I know it's factory but I like them a lot.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (brezle)*

It's all about the ease of cleaning.








Regards,
Brent


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (W126C)*




















_Modified by paddyh at 2:10 PM 1-23-2009_


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (paddyh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paddyh* »_
















_Modified by paddyh at 2:10 PM 1-23-2009_

WOW!



































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (GS340)*


----------



## 357Sig (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (brezle)*

I've got just one thing to say... WOW!


----------



## ezscreen (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (Reflect)*

Hey Reflect. Where did you find those VW logos? The wheels look great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (ezscreen)*

they are like 10$ in ebay, they are from a normal VW wheels and can be bought in any VW dealer and try it right on the spot. 
This came from the part number same as most passat,jettas and golfs, rabbits. at the dealer it might be $20 or so for all


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (GS340)*

Robert, can you explain the red calipers and the cross-drilled rotors?
Patrick


----------



## GS340 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (paddyh)*

The brakes are made by MOVIT and I can talked to you about them offline since i'm not a supporting vendor on this site. Send me a PM if you are interested.
Thanks


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (Reflect)*

My setup is Bentley Continental GT, 2005 19" wheels and 275 P-Zeros.


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (W126C)*


_Quote, originally posted by *W126C* »_It's all about the ease of cleaning.









And the inevitable polar opposite...
































I was able to fit VW logos ultimately:










_Modified by chrisj428 at 7:51 AM 2-21-2009_


----------



## zenmoused (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (paddyh)*

Paddyh- what percent tint is your car? I really like how it looks.


----------



## Robbie.Harrell (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (zenmoused)*

Ha Ha theres lots of Wheels out there, Just depends on how black you wanna go








Your you can also look here
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## rjp5000 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (brezle)*

Im a newbie at posting but wanted to give you the benefit of my research as I went through the task of rim selection last year. I am convinced the 19 in rims and 275 tire widths add much better control and performance as well as beef up the stance. After much searching trying to stay in the personality of the Phaeton yet a little edgy I settled on the EXE "Konkave. Clean, great finish, wash easily, and are constructed well enough to take the Phaeton weight. I will add pictures tomorrow of the look on my 04 but wanted to pass along a stock photo of the rim. My son says it is a Gallardo inspired design. ... he is 17 for what its worth. See what you think.http://www.wheelsnext.com/images/wheels/large/EXE_KONKAVE_CH_2_W.jpg ( How do you attach a JPG to a post?)
Rob


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (rjp5000)*

Here ya go!








stick the link between [ing] and [/ing]" but substitute the letter "m" for the letter "n"


_Modified by Paldi at 11:29 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## paddyh (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (zenmoused)*

I recall they are at about 35% (just slightly below (past) the Colorado requirements)


----------



## rjp5000 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (paddyh)*

275/40/19


----------



## rjp5000 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (Paldi)*

Thanks,
Can you use an image from your computer?


----------



## rjp5000 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (Paldi)*

This is my 2004 lowered to Euro Specs with Pirrelli 275/40/19 on EXE Koncave


----------



## rjp5000 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (paddyh)*

they put up well against winter


----------



## dovetaildoc (Jan 3, 2009)

"Here you can see the VW center cap and how it fits perfect "
Hey Ricky/ Reflect, where did you get those VW center caps for the Bentley 19 wheels?


----------



## rjp5000 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (dovetaildoc)*

I would love to know where to get a VW cap to finish these wheels off right?


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (dovetaildoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dovetaildoc* »_"Here you can see the VW center cap and how it fits perfect "
Hey Ricky/ Reflect, where did you get those VW center caps for the Bentley 19 wheels?

they are normal vw caps for passat jettas and golfs. then u need to break off a few clips to fit the bentley wheel.
you will see exactly which it is. the bentley holder has only 3 holes and the vw cap has 6 clips to hold so u need to get rid of 3 i believe.
really simple.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Reflect)*

I have appended this newer discussion of larger wheels and tires onto the end of an older discussion of the same topic (from the Forum TOC). Hopefully this will keep all the information in one place.
Michael


----------



## Auzivision (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (rjp5000)*

Anyone know if these are the right caps?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...A1318


----------



## ryangambrill (Aug 1, 2005)

*Pics of Aftermarket Wheels*

I have used the search feature but have been unable to find a thread that contains pictures of phaetons with custom wheels.
Could you please post links to threads on this forum or others?
Thanks.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Pics of Aftermarket Wheels (ryangambrill)*

I'll chime in here.. I have 19"s Audi R8 (Reps). Euro Drop on the Phaeton. Getting ready to put Stock Challenges back on for the winter. Love em, pain in the a$$ to clean though..
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feared (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (paddyh)*

Are those stock Omaynts? Mine have the plastic wheelbolt covers going a bit further over the spokes...
Also - I think the S8 alloys look amazing on this car!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (feared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feared* »_Are those stock Omaynts?

No. Reference photos of stock wheels can be found here.


----------



## VWGlf00GL (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (feared)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feared* »_Are those stock Omaynts? Mine have the plastic wheelbolt covers going a bit further over the spokes...
Also - I think the S8 alloys look amazing on this car!

Hello Feared!
Thanks for the comments about the R8 wheels, or did I miss a comment/post somewhere.. 
I just found out I had a bad bushing on the driver side which lead to some really horrible inside wear on the driver side.. I'll know more when she goes in for a tire swap in a few weeks so I can clean the R8 reps and get one fixed from curb rash..








Thanks!
- Adrian


----------



## spdracrz (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (VWGlf00GL)*


----------



## madreg98 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (Paldi)*

love those wheels. Can't seem to find them on the wheelnext website. What is the model?


----------



## spdracrz (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (madreg98)*

Thanks. The wheels are 20x8.5 Lorenzo WL15. I picked them up at a local place over here in NC. Im sure you can find them relatively cheap on the internet. The wheel place threw 145/35/20 tiress on it. The load rating is way lower than I want but the wheels are only temporary anyway.


----------



## jedipartsguy (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Requesting: Hot Phaeton wheel & tire combos, photos, and specs (spdracrz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdracrz* »_Thanks. The wheels are 20x8.5 Lorenzo WL15. I picked them up at a local place over here in NC. Im sure you can find them relatively cheap on the internet. The wheel place threw 145/35/20 tiress on it. The load rating is way lower than I want but the wheels are only temporary anyway.

145 on an 8.5 you mean 215


----------



## blrwiel (Jan 20, 2010)

*Re: Pics of Aftermarket Wheels (VWGlf00GL)*

Man that is beautiful. Would you mind sharing where you got the Audi R8 reps, what size they are (are they wider then normal?) what tires you're running and what the set up cost? How's the ride? The speedo? Thanks and really well done.


----------



## tynee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Finally found some deep wells*

So I've FINALLY sound a set of rims that I both like and could afford. I polished the car after the photo, I'll post some more tomorrow. I wanted mesh rims but couldn't pass this set up. They came off a Flying Spur and have 275/35/20 Advan Sports. 

[IMG]http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff92/tynee57/Bosephus.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

*Fitting Audi Avus wheels from an S8*

My V8 will be due for tires in the next 6 months and I've never really liked the stock Performance wheels that she came with so I thought I'd consider changing to something else at the same time. I browse the germancarsforsale blog once a week or so and saw an older Audi S8 and really liked the Avus wheels. I realize that they are similar to the Challenge wheels that came stock on the Premier Edition W12s but I like the Avus better. Assuming that they will fit, would there be any safety issues related to the weight of the Phaeton? I would imagine an S8 wouldn't weigh that much less and has the same engine. 

Cheers,
Steven

Example:











and on a black S8:


----------



## Bindaham (Apr 4, 2014)

Paldi said:


> My setup is Bentley Continental GT, 2005 19" wheels and 275 P-Zeros.<p><IMG SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/Paldi/My%20Phaeton/001-1.jpg" BORDER="0">


Very nice


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

The earlier S8 weighs quite a bit less than a Phaeton.


----------



## StevenFT (Jan 26, 2012)

PowerDubs said:


> The earlier S8 weighs quite a bit less than a Phaeton.


According to Edmunds, the V8 Phaeton has a curb weight of 5194 lbs while a 2002 S8 has a curb weight of 4068 for a difference of 1126 lbs. I imagine a half ton difference would be a deal-breaker.

Steven


----------



## benjamminfla (Aug 7, 2015)

Hey folks! Love the great Phaeton info on here and helpful people. I recently purchased my V8 from a forum member and wanted to share some phone pics of my new wheels and tires.


I just did new front and rear brakes and then got these on. Got the wheels for $60 a piece! The tires are general gmax as-05 and so far are pretty nice. I wanted something darker and simpler than the wheels the car came with and I wanted to put more rubber between the wheels and the road. 

Thoughts, opinions and questions are welcome! I'll work on better pictures once I clean the car again.









Sent from my garage floor using Tapatalk


----------

